# Suicidal Swortdtail



## Bretzz (Aug 6, 2010)

Yea I'm up at 2:30.. Went to bed at one, heard a splash then some small thuds, oh no my male swordtail decided to jump out of the tank.. its got a hood but a strip of open at the back for heater/filter, maybe he jumped at the heater LED and went flying into the back wall?

Found him under the desk my tanks on (wtf), and put him back in, he seems ok because I'm still hearing splashes but no thuds (phew.)

Im sleeping in the basement because if he wants to die hes gonna. I've been up for an hour and a half turning on the light at every splash. And my filters acting up, I think it got some moss inside it.

Ah, the joys of a tank in your bedroom.

Anyone want a male and female swordtail for 5$?


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

At least you heard him I would never of heard a swordtail jumping out .Once I heard my cray get out I looked everywhere ended up he was in the subpump lol.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

ya... never heard of a sword tail jump out... 

I had my chinese algae eater jump out before and my red tail shark 

Also BA is selling neon swordtail 2 @ 1.99

You could always cover the little opening with tape/tinfoil/mesh?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Swordtails are famous for jumping, but don't usually jump in the dark.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL missing Cray.. been there...


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

pat3612 said:


> At least you heard him I would never of heard a swordtail jumping out .Once I heard my cray get out I looked everywhere ended up he was in the subpump lol.





Ciddian said:


> LOL missing Cray.. been there...


How does the cray get out??!!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohhh they'll scale plants or power cords... I've even had one that would sit on top of a plant and reaaacchhhh all the way to the aquaclear, clip on and then pull up into it. lol

I hate it when fish jump, but never had swords. 

Had lots of snails go for a walk before too.. :/


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*jumpin fish*

had my 7 in pleco jump out ,god knows how long he was out of tank .for some reason i decided to chk on my tank before i left for work
and no pleco in the hospital tank , looked around andthere he was behind the stand i had to use a stick to get him out .i put him back in and he was good . kinda surprised


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> Oohhh they'll scale plants or power cords... I've even had one that would sit on top of a plant and reaaacchhhh all the way to the aquaclear, clip on and then pull up into it. lol
> 
> I hate it when fish jump, but never had swords.
> 
> Had lots of snails go for a walk before too.. :/


Haha got to love them cray crays, mine only gets rocks since I had some plants in there where they would trim it for me randomly 

I heard snails get out of the water to lay eggs or bad water quality is that true?


----------



## Bretzz (Aug 6, 2010)

I don't understand how the hell he got under my desk, The tank is up against a wall so I guess he jumped smack into the wall, fell to the floor and flopped his way underneath the desk.

I'm gonna cover it with some bristol board left over from my 10 gallon background, I had a cover for the back but you have to take it off for the filter/heater.

Also, it seems hes only jumping in the dark... When I turn the lights on hes just wandering around :S


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

I had a guppy jump out once, didn't notice it on the floor until a few days after. I thought it had died and the shrimp had eaten it, I guess I was wrong. Then the day after I found another guppy on the floor behind my tank, I had to try to push it closer to me with a net gently, but I still tore some of his tail fin. I used a tissue to pick him up and put him back into the tank.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

I had some odessa barbs in a bucket awaiting someone to pick up. I forgot my wallet in the room and while looking for it I felt something wet hit my foot and it freaked me out. Looked in the bucket and 3 odessas were missing. One was on the desk where the bucket was, one flopped a good 2 feet across the table and off it and was in the corner of the wall and the other one was the one that landed on my foot. They all survived and I put a lid on top of the bucket before leaving the room again. It was like a frantic scavenger hunt when I discovered that some were missing.


----------



## Bretzz (Aug 6, 2010)

It was scary  I thought it was dead until it wouldnt let me net it! I had to get a piece of paper under it to get it from under the desk.

I cut up a piece of bristol board to fit nicely along the back, the only way anythings getting out now is if its a fish-houdini!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Once I went to the store and brought home 10 ottos I put them in a big bowl to add tank water to well they started jumping out  and every time I got a hold of 1 another would get out then the dog was trying to get into the act and nobody else was at home so I am trying to pick up fish and hold the dog off lol. I am surprised I only lost one.


----------

